# univex boston slicer



## snowfool (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone own or have opinions on this brand? I I'm going to check one out I found on Craigslist. The guy isn't sure of the model it it is a univex boston. There's a 6509 and a 7510 I believe. Only thing I noticed is that it isn't open behind the blade. Meaning there's a piece of frame extending down to the base and anything sliced almost looks like it has to do a 180 once its through the blade. He's looking for $200 obo and I'd really like one for doing jerky and lunch meats. The only thing I'm concerned about is how the meat is deflected after its cut. Anyone else have a Slicer like this? Thanks.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 16, 2011)

Got a pic?

Some of these slicers are a pain to clean and take longer to clean, than slice your meat!

The area behind the blade gets pretty nasty, so you have to take the blade off and clean it very well.

For $200 it sound like it's a pretty good deal!

Todd


----------



## snowfool (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll try to get a pic up. My pc hard drive is fried and I'm trying to do everything on my phone. At least my priorities are straight, Slicer before hard drive. Lol.


----------



## snowfool (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll try to get a pic up. My pc hard drive is fried and I'm trying to do everything on my phone. At least my priorities are straight, Slicer before hard drive. Lol.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2011)

Sure wish you had a photo. Is it a 12"? Does it have sharpening stones with it? You have to be careful with used slicers. Especially the big ones. If the blade is worn down or nicked or bent and has to be replaced, they are very expensive.


----------



## snowfool (Dec 16, 2011)

Http://reading.craigslist.org/app/2749475440.html

At any rate Photobucket isn't uploading the pics so that is a link to the Craigslist listing. Any opinions? The sharpening stones come with it.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 16, 2011)

I looked around on google..

Nice machine...parts and manuals are available.

Looks like a good buy to me.

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 16, 2011)

It looks like the 7510...

The meat falls off the back..just like any other slicer and the blade cover on the back comes right off for cleaning.

http://www.univexcorp.com/equipment/duro-7510.php

  Craig


----------



## eman (Dec 16, 2011)

370v motor???


----------



## snowfool (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm thinking he meant 370w motor.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 16, 2011)

Take a look at the url I posted...

Std. Voltage: 115 / 60 / 1 Motor: 1/3 HP. AMP Draw: 3.9

  Craig


----------



## snowfool (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I never got a call back and he didn't answer when I called. Must of sold it to someone else. Third deal I missed not being able to do anything till the weekends because of my schedule. Thanks again everyone.


----------

